# raised grain



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

i'm doing a magazine rack project.it's made of knotty pine,i used wood conditioner on it then waited 2 hours before applying the stain,the wood was sanded to a 220 grain finish.after applying the stain it raised the grain in the wood, is this normal?if not, what can i do to prevent this.i appreciate any suggestions. this was a oil base stain.


thanks


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

This is very normal especially with pine. Sand again lightly with 400 and reapply stain lightly if necessary. You should be good to move forward after that.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Wil141

Bob is right on, but let me say the way to a great finish is the sanding,,,work your way up to 3000 grit paper, if it's smooth like glass b/4 you put the finish coat on it will be like glass when your done with the project.. 

180,220,400,1000,2000,3000 it's takes a bit longer but if it's worth doing it's worth doing it right.  just a note you can get the 1000,2000,3000 grit paper from the auto parts stores ...if you 3M it to some scrap blocks (2" x 3" ) it will last a bit longer...

=====


=====


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

But Bob it also will make the stain a much lighter color if you do that so you better test before you settle.

Darn 3000 grit on raw wood? That is a polishing grit to me for after a clear finish is applied, like buffing out a shellac finish.

I find anything after 220 is not required before staining, maybe 320 but that's stretching it for me personally.


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks for the help guys,i will follow those procedure for now on.thats what i like about wood working if your not learning ,your not working on somthing.

thanks


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

nickao65

You are correct.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Practice first on scraps. As Nick said, if you sand really fine, you won't be able to hold a stain. I wouldn't go past 220.

~Julie~


----------

